# Yarn that doesn't pill



## katie69 (Apr 25, 2014)

What yarns are other KP members using for garments for winter wear, that won't pill.
I find it so disappointing to spend so much time making a garment, only to find it is constantly fluffing up and forming balls. I think it looks so unsightly.
Is it better to choose wool or a wool blend over acrylic?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

if you are knitting for warmth, wool or a wool blend is always the better choice. Wool a natural fiber, acrylic is made from oil, essentially a plastic fiber. Don't get me wrong, they now make some beautiful acrylic yarns, but natural fibers breath, and can wick away moisture to keep you more comfortable. As far as pilling, nearly all fibers will pill depending on how they are spun and then cared for. Friction is what causes pilling, which is why it usually shows up first under arms. You can do some things to discourage pilling, like washing garments inside out, washing by hand, and washing alone, where it can't pick up lint from other garments. Some fiber will pill more than others, a yarn which is extremely soft, and spun lightly. I believe if you do a search here(search tab above, tiny print) you will find tons of advice on the subject.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Deborah Noville has non-pilling yarn, but it is acrylic. Many afghans are made with acrylic yarn and are very warm and toasty. Don't rule out acrylic yarn just because it does not have a "natural" fiber in it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If anyone ever finds any fibre that does NOT pill where there's friction (underarms, where shoulder bag or back-pack straps rub, etc.), please, announce it to all.

Personally, I believe the popularity of shawls may - at least partially - be the fact that they aren't subjected to the treatment (_mis_-treatment?) that causes pilling.


----------



## katie69 (Apr 25, 2014)

Whereas I appreciate all your answers, my question has not really been answered. I have made 2 cardigans from 100% Acrylic, 4 ply, baby soft, they have both pilled awfully, that I feel they are not suitable to wear out, but just around the house. It is impossible to tell from the balls before they are knitted, the yarn looks so smooth and soft. Can any of you recommend brands which don't pill as much. I realise that there will be some pilling, especially in the underarms etc., but there must be yarns which don't do this as much as the ones I have used.
There is a lot of expense and time used up and I feel it's a waste of both when they don't turn out the way you want them to.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

katie69 said:


> What yarns are other KP members using for garments for winter wear, that won't pill.
> I find it so disappointing to spend so much time making a garment, only to find it is constantly fluffing up and forming balls. I think it looks so unsightly.
> Is it better to choose wool or a wool blend over acrylic?


Deborah Noville acrylic non-pilling yarn.


----------



## Aspen Leaf (Jul 5, 2011)

I am knitting a sweater out of a chunky, three ply, loosely spun, commercial, wool yarn.. I have not finished the garment and it is pilling. ARGH! As my skills develop and my understanding of fibers increase, I prefer tightly plied, long staple yarn. The longer the strand of wool/fiber strand before spinning, the less likely pilling will be. A tighter spin is more desirable for me. It seems to keep the wool/fibers more disciplined and within the ply. I am not a spinner. I do not understand all the intricacies of this. I'm sure one of our resident spinners can explain this better.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

katie69 said:


> Whereas I appreciate all your answers, my question has not really been answered. I have made 2 cardigans from 100% Acrylic, 4 ply, baby soft, they have both pilled awfully, that I feel they are not suitable to wear out, but just around the house. It is impossible to tell from the balls before they are knitted, the yarn looks so smooth and soft. Can any of you recommend brands which don't pill as much. I realise that there will be some pilling, especially in the underarms etc., but there must be yarns which don't do this as much as the ones I have used.
> There is a lot of expense and time used up and I feel it's a waste of both when they don't turn out the way you want them to.


I did a search on anti-pilling yarns, there are a few that claim this one is made by Universal, it is an acrylic yarn. But as most have said, every fiber will pill. You also can remove the 'pills' with a sweater shaver. Maybe you can try one of the yarns that claim to be anti-pilling.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

the " softer" the yarn, the more tendency to pill. Doesn't matter it it's expensive yarn or less expensive. Acryclic yarn will also pill. Any area that has a lot of friction will have a tendency to pill. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I recently saw Deramores has come out with a "non-pilling" yarn also.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

As previously mentioned the Deborah Norville Everyday worsted is non-pilling. It is a soft worsted weight acrylic yarn that holds up well to wearing, washing, feel, drape. It is a tight twist as compared to Bernat or Caron Soft baby yarns so it doesn't split. And with coupons from JoAnn's, Michaels and Hobby Lobby the price is considerably less.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

katie69 said:


> What yarns are other KP members using for garments for winter wear, that won't pill.
> I find it so disappointing to spend so much time making a garment, only to find it is constantly fluffing up and forming balls. I think it looks so unsightly.
> Is it better to choose wool or a wool blend over acrylic?


The main thing I have against natural fibers is that, in my experience, they are more apt to pill. I'm sure others will have a different opinion :~).


----------



## katie69 (Apr 25, 2014)

The brand is Marvel Soft Baby 4 ply. I bought it at Spotlight, a major store in Australia.(This yarn is made for Spotlight). We don't get a lot of choice in my opinion, and I am considering buying online from UK or US. Maybe some of our Australian friends have experience in what I am looking for.


----------

